# Which English language test (IELTS, TOEFL, Pearson, Cambridge) to take?



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Hello all the future, current and past applicants!

As it was recently announced, the Department of Immigration will accept three new English language tests (TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic and Cambridge CAE) along the good old IELTS. This means, naturally, that more and more people will be asking a question: Which test should I sit to get these 10 or 20 points that I so very need.

Of course, there will be no single answer to this, but still a good discussion and people sharing their experience could become handy to a lot of users here.

I have taken TOEFL iBT twice and this is what I wrote in another thread:



> I have taken TOEFL twice. I can tell you that scoring 28-30 in reading and listening sections is a relatively easy task. That is if your English is half-decent and you take a couple of weeks to learn the test format.
> 
> Speaking section, on the other hand, is much harder than the first two parts. Firstly, there is very little time to prepare and the topics are sometimes so random that they may hit you with a surprise. Secondly and most importantly, however, TOEFL speaking can be difficult because you need to talk into microphone in a classroom full of people who are all talking simultaneously. That means there will be A LOT of nbise and distraction. Still, 26 in speaking is very much doable.
> 
> ...


I myself need to achieve Superior English in order to qualify for skilled independent visa. Right now I am in between of whether to take a TOEFL iBT test that I am already familiar with and has more reasonable requirements for R-L-S sections, or IELTS that I have not taken before, but that doesn't expect you to achieve the very maximum in W section.

Any insight?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ozengineer said:


> Hello all the future, current and past applicants! As it was recently announced, the Department of Immigration will accept three new English language tests (TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic and Cambridge CAE) along the good old IELTS. This means, naturally, that more and more people will be asking a question: Which test should I sit to get these 10 or 20 points that I so very need. Of course, there will be no single answer to this, but still a good discussion and people sharing their experience could become handy to a lot of users here. I have taken TOEFL iBT twice and this is what I wrote in another thread: I myself need to achieve Superior English in order to qualify for skilled independent visa. Right now I am in between of whether to take a TOEFL iBT test that I am already familiar with and has more reasonable requirements for R-L-S sections, or IELTS that I have not taken before, but that doesn't expect you to achieve the very maximum in W section. Any insight?


I've only taken IELTS but I've been told that the TOEFL is much harder. There are heaps of practice exams online for the IELTS and I would recommend buying or borrowing the Cambridge IELTS books, which have sample exams that mimic the exact format of the real test. I did a few of those and I easily scored 9 in each section.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I am a Cambridge oral examiner for KET, PET and First and have taught and am actually teaching the CAE now. The CAE exam is changing as of Jan 2015. It's a little shorter in time, there is no picture in the collaborative part of the Speaking exam (part 3), just written prompts and there are some changes to the Reading and The Use of English which has now become one section and has 8 parts. There are other changes, but they are all detailed on the Cambridge site.
From what I've seen of your writing here, you would pass the writing exam. It seems the Reading and Use of English section is the most demanding right now. The Speaking part is much more "human" and consists of a kind of interview with an examiner and two candidates. There is another examiner also in the room analysing what is said in more detail. You need to spend some time familiarising yourself with the exam and, even if you are confident of your speaking, finding out exactly what this part of the exam is like, but you can find examples on youtube or again, on the Cambridge site. 
Just make sure you look at materials to prepere for the exam as from 2015!!
OH and look at prices. The CAE is around 200€!!


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Hello all the future, current and past applicants!
> 
> As it was recently announced, the Department of Immigration will accept three new English language tests (TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic and Cambridge CAE) along the good old IELTS. This means, naturally, that more and more people will be asking a question: Which test should I sit to get these 10 or 20 points that I so very need.
> 
> ...


Go for PTE Academic. In my opinion it is much easier and you can achieve your required score easily.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear All,

I did my IELTS two times and in both times my results as follows,

L-7.5, R-6.5, S-7.0, W-6.5

And I'm done with IELTS, then only i was that are alternative exams available from January 1st, 2015.

therefore i need your opinion regarding the TOEFL, PTE, CAE what is easier compared to IELTS. 

Please help brothers and sisters

tks,


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Preax said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I did my IELTS two times and in both times my results as follows,
> 
> ...


I'm also in same boat. I have tried thrice and scored the same as yours. Although I have booked the ielts again and it's in 28 Feb, I am planning to take a chance, before appearing ielts, to go for PTE.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

After , 4 IELTS y and 1 Toefl try, I met the Aussie English Requriement of Proficient English. It was the PTE-A that helped me.
In IELTS, I had terrible problem with writting . It was always 6.5, while others were consistent 7-7.5
TOFEL was good , I missed in writing with 3 point. I got 24 , instead of 27.

In PTE, I prepared with boosters and Online test. It gave me positive result, and on real test . I scored
L82,R78,S77,W78. It was great one.

My Analysis of the PTE and other test :
In IELTS and TOEFL , they sum up the individual scores to get to overall score. But, the PTE-A works on distribution of scores. Hence, I feel, if you have overall score of 7-7.5 in IELTS or 98-101 in TOEFL. The PTE-A will be great help as overall score is distributed evenly.
It is just my analysis.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> After , 4 IELTS y and 1 Toefl try, I met the Aussie English Requriement of Proficient English. It was the PTE-A that helped me.
> In IELTS, I had terrible problem with writting . It was always 6.5, while others were consistent 7-7.5
> TOFEL was good , I missed in writing with 3 point. I got 24 , instead of 27.
> 
> ...


From which site you bought boosters and how many mock tests are in that booster?


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

Google Pearson Academic. There is boosters in their official site.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Preax said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I did my IELTS two times and in both times my results as follows,
> 
> ...


Today I got my 4 attempt ielts results.
As always it was short of 0.5,

L 8, R 8.5, W 7, S 6.5 (previously it was writing that had 6.5)

So, do you know a place for PTE in Sri Lanka


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Hello all the future, current and past applicants!
> 
> As it was recently announced, the Department of Immigration will accept three new English language tests (TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic and Cambridge CAE) along the good old IELTS. This means, naturally, that more and more people will be asking a question: Which test should I sit to get these 10 or 20 points that I so very need.
> 
> ...


Many reviews these days suggest, that PTE-A is easier to crack.
I have not appeared for PTE and not sure of the format. I would suggest people to go for PTE-A or any other acceptable test format as I personally believe IELTS don't do justice to candidates. I gave IELTS thrice and then applied for EOR the third time, which gave me the desired score.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Same story here, i did 3 times 0.5 short in reading module,

Couldn't find any classes in Sri Lanka but ICBT is the authorized test center.



IMG_SL said:


> Today I got my 4 attempt ielts results.
> As always it was short of 0.5,
> 
> L 8, R 8.5, W 7, S 6.5 (previously it was writing that had 6.5)
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

sevnik0202 said:


> Many reviews these days suggest, that PTE-A is easier to crack.
> I have not appeared for PTE and not sure of the format. I would suggest people to go for PTE-A or any other acceptable test format as I personally believe IELTS don't do justice to candidates. I gave IELTS thrice and then applied for EOR the third time, which gave me the desired score.


What is EOR?


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

*PTE tutorial*



sevnik0202 said:


> Many reviews these days suggest, that PTE-A is easier to crack.
> I have not appeared for PTE and not sure of the format. I would suggest people to go for PTE-A or any other acceptable test format as I personally believe IELTS don't do justice to candidates. I gave IELTS thrice and then applied for EOR the third time, which gave me the desired score.


HI ...can you suggest material for PTE - A?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Macmillan - PTE Academic Testbuilder is good, also try
The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic 
Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus


----------



## supercow (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm finding myself at a bit of a crossroads at the moment, wondering whether or not to try Pearson Academic or not. I've taken IELTS so many times, never scoring less than 8 average (which we all know is for some arbitrary reason, not good enough).

Even averaging out at 8.5 is not good enough, and I keep on messing a module (either reading or writing)

Score spread:

1. L8, R7, W8, S9
2. L8, R7.5, W7.5, S9
3. L8, R7.5, W8, S9
4. L9, R8.5, W7.5, S9
5. L9, R9, W7.5, S8.5
6: Waiting for results

Clearly, the ability is there - just feels like it's the roll of the dice that will determine whether or not I score an 8 in all modules ...it's bound to happen at some point right?!!

My question is this; Does any of the Australian emigration / sanctioned exams, allow you to bolster your points / allow you to rewrite the exam, and build up "one mark", through multiple sitting of the exam if needed? (hope that makes sense?)


----------



## GWolz (Apr 22, 2015)

supercow said:


> My question is this; Does any of the Australian emigration / sanctioned exams, allow you to bolster your points / allow you to rewrite the exam, and build up "one mark", through multiple sitting of the exam if needed? (hope that makes sense?)


You can not use scores from other tests. The absolutely require you to get a 8 or higher on each part on a single test. I am in a similar situation as you are but there is nothing we can do but keep taking the test.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

GWolz said:


> You can not use scores from other tests. The absolutely require you to get a 8 or higher on each part on a single test. I am in a similar situation as you are but there is nothing we can do but keep taking the test.


You can do so only with OET. Otherwise you must achieve the required scores in 1 sitting.


----------



## gradschoolapplicant (Oct 26, 2017)

*Pte is a poor assessment test*

After a very sad and frustrating experience I would just like to give a heads up for anyone who is writing an english test to study/live overseas:

DO NOT USE PEARSON AS AN ENGLISH LANGUAGE TEST SERVICE PROVIDER, 

I AM A NATIVE ENGLISH SPEAKER THAT WAS FAILED BY PEARSON ENGLISH TEST 3 TIMES BUT THEN GOT 9/9 for IELTS.

PTE IS AN ILLEGITIMATE TEST THAT DOES NOT ACCURATELY REPRESENT ENGLISH SPEAKING ABILITY.

I have a civil engineering degree from a world renowned university in South Africa and enjoy public speaking.

I wrote the PTE test 3 times. 

I received 43/90 for speaking for two tests and one test result was cancelled due to security reasons. 

I did all the practice tests online and received training.

As a result, I lost a scholarship to go to Oxford in the UK and now have no job as I had resigned in anticipation of going to Oxford.

I then did the IELTS test and received 9/9 for speaking.

I sent 101 emails to Pearson and spent over 8 hours on the phone relating to understanding why I had failed and various other poor customer service experiences that I had.

It took me 5 months to get on the phone to someone to explain to me why this had happened. 

I have received almost no response and no compensation throughout this process. 

It is truly embarrassing for Pearson to have let such a thing to happen and for someone to be treated in this way. 

DO NOT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU, DO NOT DO A TEST WITH THEM, THEY WILL WASTE YOUR TIME AND MONEY.


----------

